# how much exercise at 8 months? and "full" walks



## CravenCloseClan (Jan 20, 2009)

Hi everyone, 

I've been searching through, but couldn't find the exact answer to my question - there are many posts about exercise for young pups, but not so many about later in life...

So how long should we exercise our 8 month old Bella for?

At the moment we're doing 2 walks on the fields nearby for about 20-30mins at a time. This is off lead with lots of running, play with other dogs, sniffing etc. We then do an 'on-lead' road walk with her for about 10-15 mins in the evening.

So assuming this is ok, at what point can we step it up to longer walks, and at what age can they do 'full' walks - ie, just walk along with us for a few miles/hours, over hill and dale....(can you picture it....bliss!)

Thanks in advance, 

Rob, Sarah & Bella


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Shelley my female was doing 45 minutes of offlead runing,swimming or both at the age of 14 weeks old. Once she was 5 months old she was able to handle about an hour to 2 hours a day. I admit maybe thats why Shelley is so full of beans cause of all the exercise i gave her at a young age. At 8 months old i would say she could handle an hour and half easy. So you could split that up to 2 walks if you want 45 minutes in the morning and 45 minutes if the afternoon or night. I hope i added that up right my maths isn't the best. I walk my dogs once a day in the afternoon, early in the day i throw a toy around in the yard for 30 minutes or more. Some days are busier then others so there walks may be shorter or there toy thrown taken out that day.


----------



## CravenCloseClan (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks for the response.
The reason i ask is because we'd like to go away soon camping and walking for a weekend, but don't know how much she'd be able to walk.
And should we be building up the distance gradually to get her used to longer walks?

I've also attached some photos, as i know you all thrive on piccies of our furball friends!

Smiling!









Sniffing!









Showing off her recall...


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

The general rule of thumb for walking that I have always heard from vets and trainers is 5 minutes of walking for every month old, until their bones are fully developed at 15-18 months. Too long walks in a young, still growing dog can harm the joints because of the repetative pounding on the hard ground.


----------



## avincent52 (Jul 23, 2008)

From what I've heard, there's a real difference between "off lead" hikes where she can stop and generally set her own pace, and on-lead walking where it's likely on a hard surface.
That said, I think that the larger concern is running or biking. I would think that walking would be much less of a concern, as long as you build up to it gradually and check the dog for signs of fatigue.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I think at that age a 45 min - 1 hour walk (if off lead and in field/woodland/dales) would be fine...I think as long as they are not pounding pavements on the lead, I gather that is much worse for the joints. We definitley did up to an hour at that age with Tilly...I would wait until she is at least 2 years before you go off for long hikes...then you can go off for as long as you like, your dog will be in heaven! I love the pics, looks similar to places we walk.


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

Like avincent52 said just keep an eye on her when your walking if she looks like she is getting tired give her a drink and a bit of a rest. With her offlead she will be able to set her own pace, If she is real active she will run around but if she is a bit tired she will slow her pace to a walk or a trot. My dogs do mainly offlead runing,swimming or both, There only onlead till we get there and on our way home. I've found a way to make Shelley even more excited and waste a litlle bit more energy. What i do is when we get there i tell her to sit then when i go to unclick her lead i say wait, Shes in wait for a second or more then i say ok. Shes off like a rocket and runing full spped for 5 minutes or more. Shelley went from being locked in a cement kennel run most of her puppy life, Too having freedom so it was abit overwhelming for her. Probably the reason why she loves plants and digging so much. 
Before you go camping take Bella to the park and see how much exercise she will do most dogs will let you know when they have had enough.

Love the pictures of Bella she looks like a cutie.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

I was thinking of posting a similar question today. I've taken Molson for a couple of walks in the morning before work and wondered how long is too long. The first few days I did 10-15 minutes, so I decided to up it last night and took him out for 30 minutes. For the last 10 he kept lying down on all of the neighbours' lawns... I guess it was about 10 minutes too many! 

It worked out perfectly though because I gave him a bath when we got in and he passed right out in my lap when I took out the blowdryer! It made grooming SO easy


----------



## MyCodyBoy (Sep 27, 2008)

I probably over exercise my dog at times, but with having 2 small kids I am not consistant.
All winter we did 1 hour at the dog park 1x a day and that seemed to be enough for him(he is now 9 months old)
Now I do about 20 minutes of chuck it(ball throwing) 2x a day in the yard, and a 45-60 minute walk 1x a day. 
If I break it up to 3 activities a day he is good. But 1 walk a day with no ball play is never enough.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Chloe goes with us on the walks, now we never walk on pavement, it's grass. 

They get off leach time for about 1 hour running, but I have to say Chloe knows when she had enough..LOL

She will go lay in the shade and just take it easy.


----------



## Alison (Sep 26, 2008)

Your dog can exercise as long as she (or you) want to. The rule of thumb that I have always been taught is that for leash walking, limit your walks on pavement to 30 minutes if your dog is under 6 months of age. Once over 6 months, it's however long you want to walk. For off leash exercise, it's however long the dog can cope with really, right from the time you get them at 8 weeks. Usually off leash walks are on grass or other surfaces other them pavement so their joints can cope with it. Go out and have some fun with her!


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Many things can vary the answer. The type of surface, the pace, the amount of impact, etc. Understand that the joints and bones are still developing and you do not want to cause damage. It is usually a question of common sense. If you are taking leisurely walks with lots of stops to sniff and mark you can extend it longer than if the dog is constantly at the end of it's leash pulling and jumping like a silly puppy. If you want the dog to be an "excercise partner" best to wait till the dog is two years old.
And I do not advise letting the pup decide when it had had enough. Some don't have the sense to know when it is enough and can actually suffer heat stroke or worse. Learn to watch you dog for signs and react to them. One sure sign they have gone too far is when the dog's tongue is hanging to the side and has taken on the appearance of a spoon.


----------

